
Why necessity motivated Harley Finkelstein to become an entrepreneur - miraj
http://sprouter.com/blog/necessity-motivated-harley-finkelstein-become-entrepreneur/
======
da5e
Good article although I suspect it leaves out a lot of details about the
personal infrastructure of knowledge, influence and help Finkelstein benefited
from. From his remarks about Shopify I sort of reinterpreted the idea of
passion being important. It's not so grandiose as passion; it is more
"compulsive liking" for what you're doing. Sort of like in hiking you want to
see what's over the next hill and when you're playing a game you want to get
to the next level--interesting enough to be compulsive.

